# Happy Friday the 13th everyone...!



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy Friday the 13th troops!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy Friday the 13th from us three !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 13, 2015)

It'll be a boozy night for one of my old units tonight - 13 Sqn RAF. Long live the stabbed cats!


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 13, 2015)

And there's another one in a month


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2015)

herman1rg said:


> And there's another one in a month


There'll be three occurances of Friday the 13th this year: today, March and again in November.

By the way, according to Norse mythology, if thirteen people are seated at the dinner table, one will soon be dead.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 13, 2015)

Probably just enough time to recover! SOP on "Black Friday" was to retire to the mess at 1230 for pre-lunch drinks then a sqn-only lunch accompanied by copies quantities of beer and wine, followed by more drinks, games and yet more drinks (rinse, repeat as needed) so that, by 1700 when Happy Hour kicked off, we already had a full head of steam. Mess cannons, burning pianos and general debauchery. Happy days!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

glad no weird sh!t happened down under....


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2015)

buffnut453 said:


> ...and general debauchery...


How can you go wrong when there's general debauchery involved?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2015)

I knew his daughter ...............


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I knew his daughter ...............



That used to be his son...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2015)

Ah! You've met her/him too then ?!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2015)

Heard the rumours old boy....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2015)

Likes French red wine I hear .................


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2015)

You mean....because we're.....?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2015)

Frrrennccch !


----------

